# Stay-at-Home Mom's Puppy Schedule



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Not a Mum, but this is more or less my schedule from when mine were pups, adjusted to allow for some extra humans:
Up and out as soon as you are awake, or the puppy wakes up in the morning. If it is still too early to get up properly, back to bed until the right time, and then out again.
7 am Puppy breakfast
Quick game, watching the pup carefully and out if necessary
7.45 am Puppy snooze (could be in crate or pen)
8.45 am or immediately on waking, puppy outside, and hourly for the rest of the day
Morning play and sleep
12 noon puppy lunch
Afternoon play and sleep
5pm puppy tea if four meals a day, otherwise make it rather later
Play with the children, under supervision!
Puppy snooze in crate while the family eats, then quiet time with family
9 pm small final meal, if you are doing four feeds a day, or a biscuit or two if not
Around 11pm most pups seem to get the zoomies...
Final trip out before bed
Up in the night if necessary - usually around 4-5 am

Fixed mealtimes help to fix poo times, and can be adjusted if necessary. Having a defined settle down place that is not your lap lets you get at least some things done in between tending to the puppy! The first weeks are very like bringing a new baby home, though, when you cannot believe that you will ever be able to manage baby and the rest of life, and you have already successfully navigated that! Little by little the puppy adjusts to your household, and the family adjust to having a puppy, and the time between loo breaks extends, and before you know it you are an old hand at raising a small puppy, and desperately seeking information on coping with a teenager!


----------



## louloo (Sep 2, 2014)

Brilliant, sounds so easy, LOL. I did much the same with teddy except we were lucky enough not to have to get up in the night, he was almost toilet trained when we bought him! only had two small accidents all told.

I am sure this will help new owners and many old hands even.

love Louloo xxx


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

As everyone will know, there is always a lot of best laid plans about it! Poppy was completely thrown this evening because we didn't get home till 8pm, two hours past suppertime. She was almost too tired to eat...!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

We brought Zoe home at 8 weeks , now 8 months and housebroken for over two months

At 8 weeks.

I took her to potty around 7 waking 
8 breakfast
A walk around 8:30 after kids leaving for school
Let her play for for 40 min and back in to crate
At 12 ( lunch) took her out again
playing for another 40 min worked way up to an hr.
back into crate
3:30 out again Walk
4:30 or 5 dinner
5:30 out again short walk
7:30 out again
9:30
Last time 11

After graduating from every 2 hours we moved to three and eventually four. She was crated in between until totally housebroken around 6 months.
I found she could only hold out of crate for two hours for a very long time , but in crate she went to 3 and 4 very fast.

Now when housebroken this is our schedule

7:15 7:45 waking, pee/poop yard
8:15 breakfast
9- long walk
1:30 short walk
5 dinner
5:30- short walk
9:30 -10 one last time quickly out to pee in backyard

Still crated for bed time at 11


----------

